# Brie unexpectedly passed, my first darling.



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

I got Brie and her twin sister Camembert from a lady on craigslist. They were my first two rats. Brie was feisty but sweet, she'd be the first to nip but also to kiss. I found my rat Brie acting lethargic last night and knew something was wrong. We took her to the emergency vet and they think she may have had a pituitary tumor, but she didn't show progressive signs or anything. They did the best they could. I found her at 10:30pm ish and she passed at about 3:30am after I got back home and held her for a while. Here's a cute pic after a bath and a baby pic. 01/05/13 - 09/27/14


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Rest in peace Brie. My condolences. How is Camembert holding up?


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

That is such a cute face. So sorry you lost your friend!


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

PawsandClaws said:


> Rest in peace Brie. My condolences. How is Camembert holding up?


It was heartbreaking. She sniffed the body and then ran away and looked scared for a little bit. 
But she seems fine now.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

RIP Brie


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sad news to hear


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

Awh... She looks exactly like my little boy Ezio. I'm so sorry. :c


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

May little Brie RIP, so sorry for your loss


----------

